# Houston County Lease  2-3 Openings!!



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Aug 31, 2007)

Lease located in Houston County near Kathaleen & Oaky Woods, approx 1000 acres, limited openings available for '08 season,  16 current members. 10 acres of foodplots, borders Big Indian & Mossy Creeks. 40 first come basis stands, great roads.  Campsite (no elect. or water) Deer, Turkey, & Hogs.
Dues $900.00 per year (children under 21 are included in parent membership).

Please pm me or email @ minsc@mindspring.com


----------



## juniorbassman (Sep 12, 2007)

How far are you from milledgeville, Ga?  Is this a QDM club? Is there much drinking that goes on while at camp?  I have been hunting hancock county but the timber company just sold the lease.


----------



## Mojo^ (Oct 5, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 21, 2007)

Do you have Spring Turkey hunting only memberships?


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Dec 11, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Dec 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## backroads_n_GA (Dec 13, 2007)

How does your openings for 08-09 season look?


----------



## yeah700cc (Dec 13, 2007)

*???*

yeah. what he said 08/09 season membership?


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Dec 22, 2007)

we have apox. 4 memberships avial.


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Dec 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Jan 7, 2008)

!!!!!


----------



## savetheweb (Jan 9, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## carl fountain (Jan 9, 2008)

anybody have something a disabled person on a fixed income could maybe afford????!!! I'm looking for club or lease for (1).anybody within couple hrs. of atl..no talbot cty. leases!bow hunt,pistol,rifle.like to hunt just about anything,deer,hog,turkey,rabbitts,would love a pheasant,grouse area too!please!!!


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Jan 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JD (Jan 14, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Florida Cracker (Jan 25, 2008)

PM snt.


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Feb 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Feb 19, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## CollegiateHunter (Feb 19, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Mar 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (May 23, 2008)

Ttt \


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (May 31, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Jun 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Turkeytaker2 (Jun 9, 2008)

Might be interested..l live in Houston County. Would you mind giving me a call..478-256-0873..thanks


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Jun 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Im Intrested In Your Club Just Need Some Basic Info. What Rd. Its On, Any Club Stands, Rules, Number To Get Ahold Of You. Thanks, Austin


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Jul 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Jul 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Jul 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ugadawg58 (Oct 6, 2008)

*openings?*

Looking for a club, got closed out of usual club, wife and myself looking, live in Macon, both are busy working professionals, need something close to pop in to.Can only hunt occasionally.


----------

